
People Are Paying to Work in Bars and Restaurants - tim_sw
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-03/people-are-paying-to-work-from-bars-and-restaurants?bcomANews=true
======
____a
Switching "Work From" to "Work In" in the title to this makes it ambiguous. I
thought the article was about waiters and other staff paying to work.

~~~
toomanybeersies
Same here. I thought this was going to be an article about how the practice of
Staging.

For those who don't know, a Stage (pronounced the French way, not the English
way) is basically an unpaid internship, but often for more experienced chef,
often with a hope of scoring an actual paid position (usually at an esteemed
establishment).

------
djrogers
This is brilliant - I'd gladly pay the $95/mo they're asking if this were
offered locally, whereas the $300+ that WeWork wants for a hot desk is too
much for what I'd get out of it.

------
neuralFatigue
At $95 per month, it actually works out to be cheaper to just get this for
coffee alone,rather than spending money at Starbucks. Assuming of course one
buys coffee everyday. Cool idea though, helps entrepreneurs and local
establishments.

------
jarjoura
tldr; Spacious.com is renting space from restaurants and bars during their
off-peak hours to people looking for cheap office space.

